# 65 Aquascape Critique



## Theexp (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey,
Sorry the tanks not up and running...yet. It should be by the end of the month* though.
But the 65 is custom, 4' long, 20" high, and 16" deep, Acrylic. I got it super cheap becuase its scratched pretty good. So i may upgrade to a 75, which is only 2" deeper. 
But so i sketched up this picture of what I liked. I like alot of open room for the fish. The tank is gonna primarily be a fish tank, but since i had reef lighitng (didn't have enough money to finish the whole reef, I'm only 16) so i went for planted tanks, and became intriuged. So i drew up this picture, of what I liked. Here it is.



















The second picture shows the stand and hood, i was thinking of something more modern and sleek for the stand. But i'm not sure. maybe a black with cherry trim, or wood and aluminum. Any suggestions would be great.

Thanks for any input on the design, and stand.


----------



## Theexp (Dec 26, 2006)

Ohh yeah for fish i was thinking a fairly large school of rosy barbs. and maybe a few other fish. idk suggestions on that would be great as well.


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, first off I'll make sure that you know you can't use that SW light on a FW tank. But, on to the fun stuff.

So you like barbs? How about a nice big school of tiger barbs? They look really spectacular in large groups. It is however better to keep them in a species only tank. If you prefer to go down the more peaceful community route, with rosy barbs a school of rainbows would look really cool. You have near limitless possibilities with this tank, since it's so big!


Keep us posted.
Cheers.


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

I second tiger barbs. Not too many people use them. and i think theyre striking. As far as the scape, just make sure that rock is off center or it will look too symmetrical.


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh, and what are you thinking plant wise? I think (going off the first drawing) that Jungle Val behind the rocks, and chain sword infront would look really cool. You may still want a smaller carpet plant for the rest of the tank, since it may look kinda bare without it. I also second the need for having the rocks assymetrical.


----------



## Theexp (Dec 26, 2006)

Its a retrofitted t-5 so i'm gonna get new bulbs, so then its basically just a t5 hood. Yeah i'm gonna have a carpet, of something in the front micro sword looks to be a possibility, the rocks will be offcentered, as in the drawing, i'll probably extend the carpet even further, but i do want an open look, with a lot of swimming room. I'll look into tiger barbs. But i really do love the way the rosys interact and swim about even in my 29. Thanks

Any recomendations on t5 bulbs for growing/keeping plants while looking nice at the same time?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I bought two Giesemann 6000K Midday bulbs on the recommendation of a few other APC members and I really like them, so you could give those a shot. ReefGeek.com carries them. I'll be mixing those with 10000K bulbs.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

how much T-5 lighting are you planning to use, have you considered CO2 injection for this tank? What about fertilizer? Just want to make sure you consider all of these things as their need becomes much greater with higher lighting. T-5 can become very intense expecially if it was initally designed for SW. That being said I really look forward to seeing this tank setup and watching it progress. APC is definately a great place to get help and support for planted tanks. Good luck


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I would also throw one aquamedic Planta bulb into that mix.

http://www.aquacave.com/detail.aspx?ID=982

These are the pink bulbs, I think they look really good to tone down the really BRITE light that will come out of yout T5 and they grow plants really well when mixed with good DAYLIGHT bulbs.


----------



## Theexp (Dec 26, 2006)

I have 4 t-5 bulbs with the parabolic slr reflectors (one for each bulb). 
Are there any cheaper (10 dollarish) bulbs that are good? I'm doing the PPS pro fertilization, getting chemicals from my dads work. 
And I'm gonna buy a co2 cylinder, and i have a regulator, idk if it works though so I might need to check that out. I'm working on the plan for co2 right now, i'll update later.

so right now the t-5 recomendations are 

giessman 6000k midday bulbs
10,000 k bulbs
aquamedic Planta bulb

I really like the look of a bright open tank. Thanks again


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I got these and they work to my liking.

When I got them they were $9.95, now $15, and it took me about 1 hour to find them.
I will keep looking to see if I can find them for the $10 price tag.

http://www.specialty-lights.com/901588.html


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

6500k + 10k = teh win. You should also think about the tek t5 fixtures. With the amount of time i spend plugging these guys, they should be paying me. They really look/work better than what about 99% of us could engineer.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes, I will throw one more in that mix. 6500k plus 10,000k plus the Planta bulb which I think is 5000k or 8000k, can't remember right now, but that combo is my favorite.

Also love Tek, I should get paid as well.


----------



## Theexp (Dec 26, 2006)

THanks a bunch i already have the an icecap 660 ballast and an acrylic hood, as well as the slr reflectors and the waterproof endcaps. and 3 bulbs which i'll be replacing, I think an aqublue , a blue plus and a ge sun. 
Any recomendations on the 'scape, or plants, or fish?


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

I honestly don't know how they'd do with barbs, but I'm thinking a pair of some kind of Apisto would look really great in that tank. Just some other thoughts.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I have kept a pair of Apisto's, cacatoides in a 30 gallon cube with a school of 6 tiger barbs.
They did fine.


----------



## Theexp (Dec 26, 2006)

Thoughts are what i'm looking for. So keep em coming. Idk what i want right now, i really like my rosys, (i have a 29 with 7 guppies, 5 neons, 3 rosy barbs, 2 sunset platys, 2 dwarf guaramis, an oto, and a chinese algae eater (may get rid of him)) So i like how the rosys interact, and play and everything. So i think a school of them would lok good. but i do like tigers like everye is suggesting. I kinda want a community sorta tank, wich one large main school, then maybe a smaller fish school (neon school, or rummy nose or something some tetra school), then probably some other fish, gouramis maybe, idk.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

i might get hit for this. but i had tiger barbs with moss, and they love making a meal out of it. plus, they look good until you realize that they are too big for the tank. anyways, you're the artist! we are the audience.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I will agree that Tigers can be rough on plants, not impossible, just have to make sure they are well rooted and or tied down.

It might be better to let the plants root and start to grow well before adding the tigers. If you are going for a pair or two of apistos or Rams, then might be better to introduce them first. Or any pairing fish first over the schooling fish. That way they can establish some territory first and get comfortable in the tank and then add you schools.

Of course that would not work with pairs of AGRESSIVE fish, but Apistos and Rams (don't get me wrong, they can hold their own) are able to adjust to community life pretty well and this would work IMO. Plus, they are not hard on plants IME and will let the tank get going.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Check this thread, here is a scape that revolves around tiger Barbs.
this is a great scape also, I really like this one.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/37788-davis-1841s-75g.html


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Was just about to post that. I've never heard of tigers having trouble with plants, but firsthand knowledge trumps all :. Plus I've known them to be fairly aggressive, interspecies wise. Still. I'd like to see it.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I have never had a problem with them and other fish, but I have never kept less then 6 of them.
I have never really had a problem with them and plants either, but I have a friend with a 55 gal with 6 of them and everytime I give him plants, they uproot it, or rip it off the branch that night after lights out. I think if you get the plant established, then they leave it alone.

Who knows, maybe they just hate change


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I dont think its that they really hate change they are just really interested in everything that is new to the tank, new fish plants hardscape whatever. They like to explore new things by pecking them, usually its nothing to worry about because they loose interest pretty fast. If your planning a community with a shoal of tiger barbs, plan to pack as many barbs as you can, then they will keep to themselves a little more and I would definately recommend adding them last so the other fish in the community allready have their hiding spots figured out and the tigers are the ones making the adjustments, this seems to stop a lot of the initial compatability issues that people have with the barbs. I'd just try to avoid very slow moving fish or those with long/flowing fins when looking for matches for tigers. They're definately interesting to watch and aren't hard on plants IME, HC is a tough one to keep planted with these guys but its possible, i've done it. Beleive it or not i've had more troubles with SAEs uprooting plants and eating moss than my tigers. Actually i've never really noticed the tigers eating any plants. 

oh yeah one other thing, when tigers are in the tank avoid sinking food, this can direct the full force of the entire shoal of tigers to the plants/substrate and anything else in their way while they fight over the food, this is the only time i've really seen them do any damage and I wont make that mistake again. They even continue to rumage though the plants after the food is completely gone looking for any remaining scraps, it can be pretty intense. Floating food is much better.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Great tip on the food, I never would have come up with that, but it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Theexp (Dec 26, 2006)

I like the tiger barbs, but I think i'm gonna go with the rosy barbs becuase I really love thier colors, and have are easier to keep in a community tank. My mind is not completly set though, so if anyone thinks f anther cool fish to have, or a reason that i shouldn't get rosy barbs should speak up! 

Also anyother recomendatins on plants?


----------



## gacp (Sep 11, 2006)

Go for the tigers, and get---if you can---a BIG *Eleocharis* sp. for the background. The ones a have, local plants collected by myself and so far un-IDed beyond _Eleocharis_ (perhaps _E. montana_?), but there are over 20 spp. around here!---are over 40 cm tall and thick as strands of spagetti... the way they _just_ dance in gentle water flow has to be seen. The vertical lines of barbs and reeds will play amazingly well.


----------



## Theexp (Dec 26, 2006)

Everybody seems to really want the barbs... Hmm i'll have to rethink my choice. Thanks a ton for all the advice. 
anyother info/advice/critiques/ would be great


----------

